# Mapperly Tunnel, Nottingham - Lots of pics



## Squirrelcage (Feb 13, 2016)

First post! I've read the rules so hopefully it's all in order!
This is Mapperly tunnel in Nottingham, its been documented a few times I suspect but here's my imagery 
It was built for the Derbyshire and Staffordshire Extension of the Great Northern Railway, it was in service by 1875 and is a huge 1,132 yards long. Due to the tunnel being right next to Gedling Colliery, the tunnel suffered a roof collapse from mining subsidence in 1925. It was repaired but the continuous effects of subsidence there was speed restrictions and then finally, on 4 April 1960 it was closed all together. 
The tunnel is blocked exactly after halfway all the way to the end, I suspect so housing and roads don't sink. 

*Lets go in shall we?
*

So getting to it there's a steep bank.. and your presented with a jungle.






The remains of a Ford Fiesta... just a door and engine near by.. 





This is the face, notice how the shape of the tunnel is sagging from subsidence and general age.. Depsite being about 6 brick rows thick it stands really well! 





Limestone seeping through.. 





This image you can see the bricks were black.. slowly it's disintegrating.





Here we can see huge metal rips on the roof, there would of been wood between them to help support weak bricks, this wood has rotted. I image this is maybe where it collapsed or potentially. 





And finally this is what you're met with, half way, about 540 feet (indicated on the wall in yellow paint) is a pile of rubbish that was chucked down the second ventilation shaft. 





and back into daylight!! 




coming out, was like coming into Jamaica! From really cold, damp, dripping tunnel, into a humid day! 
What made me chuckle is all the way down, someone had to paint on the distance, 125 yards, 135 yards 145 yards etc.. Every single one has a number above that was wrong haha! Someone mucked up doing a simple task!

Hope you've enjoyed the images. I know theres a bloke in them but you can't really see his face so its's all good with him. 
I may return to this place now I have a better camera


----------



## krela (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 13, 2016)

And a welcome to the forum from me. That's a pretty good post for a first. The photos look okay seeing as you were not too happy with the camera you were using. But the tunnel is in a poor condition.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes...welcome and great first report!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 14, 2016)

Great first post.I think the rubbish dumping is just amazing..wonder how long it took to fill the shaft.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 14, 2016)

This is an old favorite of mine, and I keep meaning to go back.... before it get's sealed or collapses!

Excellent report; look forward to your next


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, cracking first post. 
I cant believe that pile of rubbish! It's like a Jenga! 
Looking forward to seeing more of your pics!


----------

